

[PATCH] usb: serial: Perform verification for FTDI FT232R devices - Aissen
https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/10/23/129

======
Aissen
To anyone having doubts, this is humor:
[https://plus.google.com/107046448275336404830/posts/LCqHmAmb...](https://plus.google.com/107046448275336404830/posts/LCqHmAmbeqj)

And context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8497179)

